# Uncle Ted is attending.. predictions?



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

His price for interviews will double?


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

And the emotionally challenged Dems will HOWL!


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

With derisive laughter, probably. "Dead or in jail" by April 19th! Talk about "emotionally challenged"...


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I hope he tailgates before the address BB-Qing something he killed with an AR-15.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Democrats = Low Information Voters.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

threetoe said:


> Democrats = Low Information Voters.


Dems say the same of Repuplicans


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I guess so Cold. 
Dems are kind of like children in the school yard hearing something and not having a clue, repeat it about the other kid.
Or they plug their ears and scream, "I can't here you".

For proof?
Look at the demographics of who voted for Oblamo. They are not the intelligent among us.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

Actually, the states that favored Obama where the most educated ones. Highest levels of university educations.

here's some educated Romney supporters:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckUswNp2DdA


----------

